# Is it normal for dogs to be more sleepy in the hot weather?



## lucyandsandy

Just wondering as today and yesterday have been really hot. My pup has just been sleeping most the day and not really had her mad moments as much. She enjoyed her training session as usual. I think I know it is just the heat as she enjoyed her walk last night. The cat has been in most the time sleeping too which is unusual for him.


----------



## Guest

Yes, most animals will just sleep in the heat of the day, and it has been exceptionally hot


----------



## Bex190

Yep my lurcher is being even more lazy than usual at the moment and even my loopy Vizsla is taking things a bit more easy!


----------



## shazalhasa

My lot are all lazing around either in here or in the shade outside as the back door stays open when it's warm.


----------



## catz4m8z

My lot are more sleepy in the day then tend to have a mad half hour in the evening when it gets cooler.
Although it is only very warm for this time of year. Makes you wonder what they will be like when it gets really hot!


----------



## Bex190

catz4m8z said:


> My lot are more sleepy in the day then tend to have a mad half hour in the evening when it gets cooler.
> Although it is only very warm for this time of year. Makes you wonder what they will be like when it gets really hot!


I know, I think I might have to get Alfie a cooling coat this year otherwise he'll never go out. Silly boy doesn't like it too hot, too cold, too wet, too windy, too snowy.........!


----------



## Jackie99

My dog is totally unfazed by the heat, other than for his itching, he still wants to be out walking all day long and is in no mood for sleeping even though when he gets out into the heat he is panting right away.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Dillon has spent most of the day on our bed, but as we live in a bungalow he hasn't slept much, has been barking hat everything that has gone past the window.


----------



## jjmc

Ted had little walk this morning, then he flaked out until lunchtime. Afterwards he sat in the sun, then in the shade, then I had to go out and he flaked out on the floor, think the tiles were cooler than his blanket.

When he was awake looked very laid back, just brought him for another 15 mins walk and he was perking up. Back at the house and we've just had the evening 5 mins of pure adrenalin. Some things don't change


----------

